# Favorite Toy



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Trying to find something to do other than stare at the clock, counting down the days til our newbie (we've actually been referring to him as Noob...let's hope it doesn't stick ) arrives...3 days, 1 hour, and 29 minutes until we pick him up, if anyone was curious hehe. Figured I might post a question that's both for fun and to help.

We want to get a variety of toys for pup to try out so we can find out what he prefers. We have a Kong, a Skinneez toy, a teething chew, and a ball currently. What's your dog's favorite toy? Feel free to tell stories about their love for - or determination to destroy - this particular toy (I have a few about Mario that will come later). Links would be greatly appreciated. Also, any toys that you recommend for puppies specifically that your adult dogs may not use anymore would be great. 

Thanks!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Molly's favorite toys are her stuffed squirrels with squeakers in them. I am fortunate that she doesn't rip them apart. She just bites the ears off!


----------



## Cbelknap (Sep 17, 2014)

Molly is the toy lover in our house. She has two favorites that she can't live without. We have bought several of these over the past year in case one gets lost.

Small Beaver Dog Toy by Kong - Available on Amazon for $3

Floppy Giraffe Squeak Toy by West Paw Design - Available on Amazon for $9

She hides these toys everywhere and fiercely guards them from Max. Notice she is hiding her face in the sofa after putting the little beaver toy up on top.  You can see she even hid the giraffe in my daughter's school backpack and then patiently guarded it. Too funny!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

When Molly was a puppy I went to the Goodwill store and bought several baby toys so cheap. She had a lot of fun with them because they had sound to them that she could control and also she could make them move.


----------



## Eveningpiper (Sep 23, 2015)

When we first got Ruby she really liked the Petstages puppy chew toys that have strings to nibble on. Now all she cares about are bullysticks, himalayan chews, and humping our other dog  They grow up so fast.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Emmie loves Chuckit! rubber balls - size small or medium.

Amazon.com : Chuck it! Ultra Ball - 2 pack : Pet Toy Balls : Pet Supplies


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

Cassie has a lot of toys! But her favorites are crinkle toys and things that can be tossed in air. The cow and newspaper are favorites (from Amazon) and make crinkle noises. The green ball came from her breeder and it is very lightweight so she can toss it in the air. She also likes her zebra...the little flip toy on edge is another favorite. She will do squeaker toys but seems to prefer crinkles. She doesn't chew toys too much (other things, but not toys) but I have had to repair a few seams on the green ball.


----------



## Teddy Bear (Apr 11, 2015)

I've bought lots of toys for Teddy and he rarely had any interest in any.... 
Until I bought a yellow squeeky duck toy for dogs (USD 1 from ebay/Aliexpress). He loved it so much, he wouldn't sleep for the 1st week unless it was near him and would hold it as he slept just in case somone tried to take it! :laugh2:

On the 1st day when I gave him the duck, he refused to eat because he didn't want to put the duck down. When he got hungry, he would sit near his bowl, whine with the duck in his mouth and try eat without releasing the duck! 
we had to take it away at meal time just to get him to eat. it was absolutely hilarious.

We've had that toy for over 6 months and he still loves it. Its not yet damaged even though he chews it daily and we also use it to play fetch and tug. It gets taken away for wash and toy rotation and every time he gets it back, he gets so excited!

He doesn't like playing fetch with humans but he does spends a lot of time throwing the duck around and playing fetch himself....


----------



## Starrynightnf (Mar 13, 2015)

Finn loves his stuffies...especially ones with squeakers in them. He tosses them around and plays, what looks like, elaborate hunting games with them. Hilarious to watch. I'm lucky that he doesn't destroy them. The only things he destroys are paper products, like tissues, fliers and paper towel or toilet paper rolls. The rolls are like puppy crack to him. He also loves to have balls tossed for him to catch...he doesn't exactly bring them back right away. He chews them a little first then drops them. . At home if I pick up one of his balls, he'll take off running down the hallway expecting me to throw it. 

~ Leslie


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Little Rexy's favorite toy is Leo our other Hav. Other than each other they love Skineez, crinkle toys, pizzles, and this little red ball.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Pucks104 said:


> Little Rexy's favorite toy is Leo our other Hav. Other than each other they love Skineez, crinkle toys, pizzles, and this little red ball.


Does the little red ball have another hole in it somewhere on the other side? Just asking because I saw an article about a dog that got his tongue stuck in a toy with one hole due to a suction effect. I would hate for anything to happen to either of your guys.


----------



## Tracie (Feb 5, 2016)

Cassandra said:


> Cassie has a lot of toys! But her favorites are crinkle toys and things that can be tossed in air. The cow and newspaper are favorites (from Amazon) and make crinkle noises. The green ball came from her breeder and it is very lightweight so she can toss it in the air. She also likes her zebra...the little flip toy on edge is another favorite. She will do squeaker toys but seems to prefer crinkles. She doesn't chew toys too much (other things, but not toys) but I have had to repair a few seams on the green ball.


Rocky's favorite so far (other than my feet, pant legs, and hands) is the crinkle cow that's in your picture. I believe the fact that he can make it make noise is what is so great to him. Of course, other then that, it's anything he finds under a bed, chair, etc. that he knows he shouldn't have.


----------



## Eveningpiper (Sep 23, 2015)

To keep the dogs interested in their toys we only leave out about 5 toys at a time. Every Sunday I dump out the big bag and they dig out what they are currently interested in and run off with it and I put the rest away for next week. My husband always wanted to do this with our kids' toys but I didn't want to stunt their creativity so we lived knee-deep in lego and polly pockets for 10 years. Our now adult kids are super creative but this doggy system leaves a much more orderly house:smile2:


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Willow likes rope toys. She also has a stuffed penguin that has something in it that sounds like cellophane would if you crinkled it up. That is a real favorite. She also likes anything that squeaks, the louder the better. Drives me nuts after awhile though! One of her favorites is just an empty, plastic water bottle, or soda bottle. That can make a lot of noise too! You can actually get toys that have a pouch where you can stuff the water bottle. She also loves to chew on bully sticks.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi's very favorite toys are ones he's won. He definitely seems to know they are special. 

Pixel's absolute favorite is a purple stuffed monkey her breeder sent home with her. She HAS to have it in bed with her at night. 

Panda is still at the sage tht she seems to like everything... Especially if one of the other dogs have it first. 

Oh, and they ALL like the small sized squeaky "tennis balls" made by Kong that are sold in packages of 3..

Oh, and a totally free toy that they all like is empty water bottles!!!


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Eveningpiper said:


> When we first got Ruby she really liked the Petstages puppy chew toys that have strings to nibble on. Now all she cares about are bullysticks, himalayan chews, and humping our other dog  They grow up so fast.


Made me lol! Mario had one of the Orka toys from Petstages, and we got puppy a two pack because they were so helpful when M was teething.


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Teddy Bear said:


> I've bought lots of toys for Teddy and he rarely had any interest in any....
> Until I bought a yellow squeeky duck toy for dogs (USD 1 from ebay/Aliexpress). He loved it so much, he wouldn't sleep for the 1st week unless it was near him and would hold it as he slept just in case somone tried to take it! :laugh2:
> 
> On the 1st day when I gave him the duck, he refused to eat because he didn't want to put the duck down. When he got hungry, he would sit near his bowl, whine with the duck in his mouth and try eat without releasing the duck!
> ...


Mario also prefers to play fetch with himself. We will throw a ball for him, but he refuses to bring it back and would rather toss it around himself and use it to rub his back. Looks like a raving lunatic doing it, but hey...it keeps him happy and distracted.


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Willow likes rope toys. She also has a stuffed penguin that has something in it that sounds like cellophane would if you crinkled it up. That is a real favorite. She also likes anything that squeaks, the louder the better. Drives me nuts after awhile though! One of her favorites is just an empty, plastic water bottle, or soda bottle. That can make a lot of noise too! You can actually get toys that have a pouch where you can stuff the water bottle. She also loves to chew on bully sticks.


I remember reading in a Hav book that they adore anything that makes noise, the dumber and more obnoxious the better. Couldn't be any more true for our guy. I was once shopping for a birthday present for the dog and I squeezed one of the toys that sounds something like a dying animal. I thought "Oh god, that's awful. Mario would love it."


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

krandall said:


> Kodi's very favorite toys are ones he's won. He definitely seems to know they are special.
> 
> Pixel's absolute favorite is a purple stuffed monkey her breeder sent home with her. She HAS to have it in bed with her at night.
> 
> ...


There's a picture of a Hav we've met a couple times parading his BIS rosette around in his mouth. His owner said it took awhile for him to give it up. Not quite the same as Kodi's winnings, but they definitely know when there's an added value to an object 

The Kong balls are one of only two toys Mario will play with (the other being his raccoon). He also thinks tissue paper is great fun. His choosiness isn't limited to food, it seems. I'm sure our new guy will see how into them Mario is and also develop an affinity for them.

It will be interesting to see what newbie likes and doesn't like. Thinking we will start with a variety and figure out what piques his interest.


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

I forgot about the small kong balls that come in a three pak...they seem to provide endless enjoyment although they regularly roll under things and get lost for awhile. Definitely recommend them as a "staple" for the Havanese toy box.


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

The pictures and comments in this thread are priceless.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Molly120213 said:


> Does the little red ball have another hole in it somewhere on the other side? Just asking because I saw an article about a dog that got his tongue stuck in a toy with one hole due to a suction effect. I would hate for anything to happen to either of your guys.


Only on one side. It's made to put treats in I think.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I guess I'm going to have to get the Kong balls everyone is mentioning!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I don't like the Kong balls because of the felt covering, which can be hard on a dog's teeth. A couple of my friends' dogs have worn down their teeth chewing on tennis balls. 

According to the American Veterinary Dental Society, “Dogs that chew on tennis balls or other abrasive toys (think of a tennis ball as a scouring pad), will often wear their smaller front cheek teeth (premolars), and the back aspect of the canines.” Veterinary opinions vary about the degree of danger tennis balls pose to a dog’s dental health. If your dog is a serious tennis-ball chewer, you may notice the tooth wear as the tips of your dog’s teeth become less sharp and more blunted over time. Some safety tips for tennis ball play with your dog:

- Discard tennis balls with that have excessive wear, embedded dirt, or that look “fuzzy.”
- Don’t let your dog play with tennis balls unsupervised, and don’t allow prolonged chewing of tennis balls.
- Consider replacing tennis balls with safer dog toys such as a smooth ball or Kong toy.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

MarinaGirl said:


> I don't like the Kong balls because of the felt covering, which can be hard on a dog's teeth. A couple of my friends' dogs have worn down their teeth chewing on tennis balls.
> 
> According to the American Veterinary Dental Society, "Dogs that chew on tennis balls or other abrasive toys (think of a tennis ball as a scouring pad), will often wear their smaller front cheek teeth (premolars), and the back aspect of the canines." Veterinary opinions vary about the degree of danger tennis balls pose to a dog's dental health. If your dog is a serious tennis-ball chewer, you may notice the tooth wear as the tips of your dog's teeth become less sharp and more blunted over time. Some safety tips for tennis ball play with your dog:
> 
> ...


I knew that about tennis balls but didn't think it applied to anything other than the tennis ball coverings.

I actually found out too late about the problem with tennis balls. My corgi was obsessed with tennis balls and loved to play chase with them. My vet was always asking if she chewed on rocks as her teeth were just nubbins. She never chewed on rocks and I never mentioned tennis balls. I just thought she had bad teeth. I didn't hear about the tennis balls until she had passed. I sure wish I knew sooner. :frown2:

If the Kong balls are like tennis balls, I'll pass on those.


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

Good advice if you have a heavy chewer...mine doesn't chew her balls, just tosses them and chases. Still, always worth regular checking of all toys to see if they are getting chewed, torn etc.

p.s. Just checked and Kong claims that their balls are now made of non-abrasive felt that is alleged to not have adverse impact on dog's teeth: (from one of their ads). "Kong Air Dog Squeaker Tennis Ball is the world's most popular dog toy and is very durable. Its new and improved material is non-abrasive and won't wear down your dog's teeth." There are bad stories about regular tennis balls, the glue etc used. Obviously, do your own research and only use if you feel comfortable and you supervise playtime. I don't leave any of these in her lock-up area when she is alone.


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Well aware of the tennis ball issue. However...

Mario doesn't chew on them, aside from a couple chomps to elicit a squeak. The moment he actually starts chewing them, they are taken away and his play is redirected to his raccoon. I have a couple of the Kong balls that have had their covering removed, and M loves them because they get stinky and slimy, but they don't squeak and the dog has to be watched because, after awhile, they do start to split apart. Not recommended for younger dogs. I've also noticed that, while not ideal, the fuzz on the Kong balls tends to be softer and less abrasive, at least to the touch, than your average tennis ball.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Emmie loves to play with and chew her rubber ChuckIt! balls. When she was younger, she would play with them on her own; tossing them in the air, or going to the top of the stairs and dropping them and then running to the bottom to retrieve it and back up the stairs for another round - super cute. It took time to get her to reliably bring the ball to me to throw; treats made all the difference on making it a habit. Fetch is one of her favorite pastimes.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Henry just destroyed his "Mallard Duck" of 6 years.
I called the store where we got it, but there are none.
Now I have to go on a hunt.
Here is Mallard, RIP.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Cassandra said:


> p.s. Just checked and Kong claims that their balls are now made of non-abrasive felt that is alleged to not have adverse impact on dog's teeth: (from one of their ads). "Kong Air Dog Squeaker Tennis Ball is the world's most popular dog toy and is very durable. Its new and improved material is non-abrasive and won't wear down your dog's teeth." There are bad stories about regular tennis balls, the glue etc used. Obviously, do your own research and only use if you feel comfortable and you supervise playtime. I don't leave any of these in her lock-up area when she is alone.


Thanks for this info. I'll take another look at the Kong balls. I think it would be something Willow would like, especially if the squeak!


----------



## LochTess (Aug 22, 2009)

Kylie has tons of toys and it seems he likes the bigger ones best!!
The head that he likes to pounce on makes this loud moo like sound and each of the legs have squeaky's.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Molly loved big stuffed animals too. Sadly I had to get rid of all of them because she wouldn't stop humping them!:|


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Molly120213 said:


> Molly loved big stuffed animals too. Sadly I had to get rid of all of them because she wouldn't stop humping them!:|


:surprise: :laugh2:


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I guess she loved them a little too much!:wink2:


----------



## Cathan Rue (Mar 15, 2016)

Rocket's favorite is anything stuffed...or unstuffed!


----------



## LochTess (Aug 22, 2009)

Molly120213 said:


> I guess she loved them a little too much!:wink2:


LOL, too funnyound:You go Molly!!!


----------

